
Ruby on rails examples 2017 with cost estimations - jennytodavchych
https://thinkmobiles.com/blog/how-much-does-it-cost-to-build-a-website-on-ruby-on-rails/
======
ezekg
I only skimmed the post, but… estimated total/estimated hours = $30/hr. How is
that realistic?

~~~
jennytodavchych
The price depends on different aspects. About them you can read in the
article. Also there is option, you can give any questions in the chat.

